# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Ca nhạc >  Hợp âm lời bài hát Một bước yêu vạn dặm đau

## kiemsl34

*Hợp âm lời bài hát Một bước yêu vạn dặm đau*Mr Siro là chủ nhân của hàng loạt bài hit để đời của không ít nghệ sĩ VPop:"Trái tim em cũng biết đau" (Bảo Anh), "Chạm đáy nỗi đau" (Erik) hay ca khúc quốc dân "Em gái mưa" (Hương Tràm). Đặc biệt, với giọng hát ấm áp, tha thiết cùng "ngón đàn" điêu luyện, Mr. Siro cũng tự trình diễn thành công không ít bản hit do mình viết như "Lắng nghe nước mắt" hay gần đây nhất là "Càng níu giữ, càng dễ mất". 
*Một bước yêu vạn dặm đau* là sản phẩm âm nhạc của ông hoàng nhạc sầu Mr. Siro. Ca khúc là bản ballad ngọt ngào, ca từ làm lụi tim người nghe hứa hẹn sẽ "gây bão" đối với người nghe nhạc.


==>> *Nghe nhạc miễn phí Data 3G Viettel* duy nhất tại Nhac.vn
*Lời bài hát kèm hợp âm bài hát Một bước yêu vạn dặm đau:*
(Intro: Hôm nay [Am]…
Dành hết lầm lỗi để chia tay [G]
Tình ta từ nay vỡ đôi [Em]
Một dòng nước mắt lăn chạm qua [Dm7] môi…) Em7 Am 
*Lời bài hát:*
[Bbm] Một thế giới hư ảo, nhưng [Fm] thật ấm áp
Em xuất hiện [F#] khiến những băng giá đời anh bỗng [Fm] dần tan đi
[C#] Cuộc đời anh đặt tên là muộn phiền [Ab] nên làm sao dám mơ
Mình may [Bbm] mắn được trọn vẹn cùng [Fm] em
Ta [F#] phải xa em mặc kệ nước mắt em [C#] rơi
Vì [Ebm] những nguyên do cả đời không dám đối [Ab] diện

[F#] Chỉ còn vài gang tấc nhưng [Fm] lại xa xôi
[Ebm7] Tình mình tựa đôi [Ab] đũa lệch [C#] đành buông trôi
[F#] Cầu mong em sẽ sớm quên [Fm] được tất cả
Tìm thấy một [Ebm7] người xứng đáng ở [Ab] bên.

==> Nghe list *nhạc trữ tình bolero hay nhất* tại Nhac.vn
*ĐK:*
Từ nay duyên [F#] kiếp bỏ lại phía [Ab] sau
Ngày và bóng [Fm] tối chẳng còn khác [Bbm] nhau
[Ebm7] Chẳng có nơi nào yên bình [F#] được như em bên [Ab] anh

Hạt mưa bỗng [F#] hóa thành màu nỗi [Ab] đau
Trời như muốn [Fm] khóc ngày mình mất [Bbm] nhau
Có bao nhiêu đôi ngôn [Ebm7] tình, cớ sao lìa [Ab] xa mình ta?

[C#] Tại sao quá ngu ngốc bỏ lại mảnh [Ab] ghép mà đối với nhau
Là tất [Bbm] cả còn mình thì vụn [Fm] vỡ
Thế [F#] giới thực tại ồn ào vẫn thấy cô [C#] đơn
Còn hai [Ebm7] ta thì khác, chỉ nhìn thôi tim đã [Ab] thấu.

*ĐK:*
Từ nay duyên [F#] kiếp bỏ lại phía [Ab] sau
Ngày và bóng [Fm] tối chẳng còn khác [Bbm] nhau
[Ebm7] Chẳng có nơi nào yên bình [F#] được như em bên [Ab] anh

Hạt mưa bỗng [F#] hóa thành màu nỗi [Ab] đau
Trời như muốn [Fm] khóc ngày mình mất [Bbm] nhau
Có bao nhiêu đôi ngôn [Ebm7] tình, cớ sao lìa [Ab] xa mình ta?

* Từ nay ranh [F#] giới của hai chúng ta là yêu nhưng [Fm] không thể nào bước [Bbm] qua
[Ebm7] Ngọn cỏ ven đường thôi mà [F#] làm sao với được [Ab] mây
Từ sau câu [F#] giã từ êm ái [Ab] kia
Chẳng cơn bão [Fm] lớn nào bằng bão [Bbm] lòng..
[Ebm7] Gặp trong mơ mà cũng không dám gào [Ab] lên
Anh thương [C#] em.


_Lời bài hát kèm hợp âm bài hát Một bước yêu vạn dặm đau_



==>> *Nghe những bài nhạc trữ tình hay nhất*
Mr. Siro cho biết bài hát này là những dòng tự sự của một người gặp trắc trở trong tình yêu.

----------

